# A penny for a poor old man



## TraductoraPobleSec

Al·lotets, nois i xicons, prepareu-vos perquè tot just he començat una nova traducció d'aquelles que sé que em faran suar (puc compartir el suor amb vosaltres? )

Doncs resulta que només començar em trobo amb un captaire que demana un penic. El client m'ha demanat la màxima literalitat; us sona bé, doncs, "*Un penic per a un pobre vell*"? Em veig obligada a deixar-hi _penic_ i _poor_ aquí es podria entendre com a _pobre vell_ i com a _vell pobre_, però trobo que queda millor com a _pobre vell_ (és un pobre home perquè és pòbre).

Idees? Comentaris?

Merci a tots, com sempre


----------



## betulina

A mi em sembla perfecte, TPS.  "Un penic per a un pobre vell."  Trobo que és just el que diu i a mi em sona perfectament.

(Una cosona... és "la" suor, lapsus,  però i tant que la pots compartir!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> (Una cosona... és "la" suor, lapsus,  però i tant que la pots compartir!)


 
Però que greu: m'heu de posar un 0 però ben gros! Castigada!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I si hi poso "un penic per a *aquest* pobre vell"?


----------



## betulina

Tots tenim lapsus, dona! 

Amb "aquest" també m'agrada, potser sí que és el que sona més a les pel·lícules. 

A veure què hi diuen els altres.

Bona nit!


----------



## Dixie!

A mi també em sembla perfecta la teua proposta, TPS! "... aquest pobre vell" potser m'agrada més que la primera!

Per cert,



betulina said:


> (Una cosona... és "la" suor, lapsus,  però i tant que la pots compartir!)



A mi també m'ha fet dubtar quan he llegit el missatge de TPS, i he pensat, això és que jo ho dic malament (com "la fum").


----------



## brau

Això és com "el vall" o "el pols". 

A mi també em sona molt millor amb "aquest".


----------



## ernest_

Jo crec que la primera opció ja era la millor.


----------

